# Eyes don't lie



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Can someone put this sentence into greek for me, please?  

I don't know if the eyes feel, but the eyes don't lie and a simple ones to look can transmit us many emotions and feelings!


----------



## patraole

olá 

den ksero an ta matia exun es8isis *or* an ta matia diesthanonte,alla ta matia den lene psemata ke ena aplo kitama/vlemma  mpori na mas metadosi/metaferi(to carry) pola es8imata ke sines8imata 
it sounds a bit weird to me 
how would you say that in Portuguese?i've just started learning Portuguese,bit i already speak Spanish so maybe i understand what you wanna say
i apologise for my letters the computer doesnt have Greek letters


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Oi Patraole! 

In Portuguese It is: Não sei se os olhos sentem, mas os olhos não mentem e um simples olhar consegue transmitir várias emoções e sentimentos.

Isso é o que eu quero dizer  De qualquer maneira, Obrigada!


----------



## patraole

de nada!
okay
i got it

den ksero an ta matia exun es8isis *or* an ta matia diesthanonte *or* an ta matia es8anonte(sentem),alla ta matia den lene psemata ke ena aplo kitama/vlemma mpori na mas metadosi/metaferi(to carry) pola es8imata ke sines8imata 
*or akomi ke (embora)ta apla vlemmata(plural) mporun *na mas metadosun /na mas metaferun (to carry) pola es8imata ke sines8imata 
i hope i helped u


----------



## anthodocheio

I don't know if the eyes feel, but the eyes don't lie and a simple ones to look can transmit us many emotions and feelings!

Não sei se os olhos sentem, mas os olhos não mentem e um simples olhar consegue transmitir várias emoções e sentimentos.

I propose this one:

Δεν ξέρω αν τα μάτια νοιώθουν, όμως τα μάτια δεν λένε ψέματα και με ένα απλό βλέμμα μπορούν(pueden)/καταφέρνουν(consiguen) να μεταδώσουν ένα πλήθος συναισθημάτων.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Thank You very much to both of you!  always helping me!


----------



## mroma

Δεν ξέρω αν τα μάτια αισθάνονται, αλλά τα μάτια δεν λένε ψέματα κι ένα απλό βλέμμα μπορεί να μεταδώσει πολλά συναισθήματα.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

euxaristw para polu!


----------

